# Federal judge says he sent racist Obama email



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Los Angeles Times 
*Federal judge says he sent racist Obama email*
The Associated Press - ‎1 hour ago‎

HELENA, Mont. (AP) - Montana's chief federal judge said Wednesday that he forwarded an email that contained a joke involving bestiality and President Barack Obama's mother, but he did so because he dislikes the president and not because he's racist.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Someone who gets it, give him a medal.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

Soooo, what was the joke?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

He should have known better, however making one racist comment or joke does not make you a racist.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RT 
*Judge unlikely to face removal for racist message about Obama*
CNN - ‎37 minutes ago‎

By Bill Mears and Moni Basu (CNN) -- Come this summer, Judge Richard Cebull will be conducting business in a brand new $79 million federal courthouse in Billings, Montana, paid for through President Obama's economic recovery program.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

From the article above "American's take such pride in their judiciary" *REALLY *I have more faith in used car salesmen


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Los Angeles Times 
*Cebull apologizes for forwarding a racist e-mail aimed at Obama*
KPAX-TV - ‎5 minutes ago‎

(CNN) -- Montana's chief federal judge has offered his apologies for forwarding a racist e-mail aimed at President Barack Obama.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Spineless!


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Not a fan of the president as you all know, but "Mother" jokes? Really? I will say this though, a Republican appointee judge should know better about forwarding such emails to his so called friends. It was only a matter of time before some asshole d sell him out. Dumb, dumb, dumb. This is supposed to be our best and brightest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

